# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển gấp kỹ sư cơ khí, kỹ sư điên, kỹ sư nhiệt lạnh làm việc tại TP Hồ Chí Minh.

## nhaviet2006

Chương trình tuyển dụng tháng 9/2015 công ty CP Kỹ Thuật Thương Mại BTN.

1.	Kế toán tổng hợp.
-	Số lượng: 01.
-	Yêu cầu: 
        + Có tối thiểu 03 năm kinh nghiệm.
        + Có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực xây lắp sản xuất.
        Chi tiết công việc sẽ trao đổi cụ thể trong buổi phỏng vấn.
-	Mức lương: Thỏa thuận.

2.	Kỹ sư điện:
-	Số lượng: 02.
-	Yêu cầu: 
        + Tối thiểu 03 năm kinh nghiệm.
        + Thành thạo Autocad, 2D, 3D.
        + Có kinh nghiệm làm việc tại công trường thi công lắp đặt.

3.	Kỹ sư nhiệt lạnh:
-	Số lượng: 02.
-	Yêu cầu:
       + Tối thiểu 03 năm kinh nghiệm.
       + Thành thạo Autocad, 2D, 3D.
       + Có kinh nghiệm làm việc tại công trường thi công lắp đặt.

4.	Kỹ sư cơ khí:
-	Số lượng: 02.
-	Yêu cầu:
       + Tối thiểu 03 năm kinh nghiệm.
       + Thành thạo phần mềm solid, autocad.
       + Có kinh nghiệm sử dụng tôn tấm.

-	Hồ sơ bao gồm:
       + Đơn xin việc.
       + CV ghi rõ quá trình học tập và công tác.
       + Sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương.
       + CMT Bản sao.
       + Bản photo bằng cấp, chứng chỉ.
Chấp nhận hồ sơ photo, bổ sung hồ sơ sau khi trúng tuyển.

-	Hình thức nộp hồ sơ:

     Nộp trực tiếp tại địa chỉ: Số 4/5B Đường Dương Công Khi, Xã Xuân Thới Sơn, Huyện Hóc Môn, TP Hồ Chí Minh.

     LH: Mr Thuận 0913 683 160.

-	Hạn nộp hồ sơ: 30/09/2015.
********Ưu tiên ứng viên nộp hồ sơ sớm**********

Thông tin công ty:
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN KỸ THUẬT THƯƠNG MẠI BTN
Mã số thuế: 0312863932
Địa chỉ: 4/5B Dương Công Khi, ấp 4, Xã Xuân Thới Sơn, Huyện Hóc Môn, TP Hồ Chí Minh
•	Tên quốc tế: BTN ENGINEERING TRADING JOINT STOCK COMPANY
•	Tên giao dịch: BTN ENGINEERING TRADING JOINT STOCK COMPANY
•	Giấy phép kinh doanh: 0312863932 - ngày cấp: 21/07/2014
•	Ngày hoạt động: 01/08/2014
•	Điện thoại: 0913683160 - Fax: (hide)
•	Giám đốc: DƯƠNG TẤN THUẬN / DƯƠNG TẤN THUẬN

----------

